# sounds like a pretty good card



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

Randy "The Natural" Couture comes out of retirement to challenge Tim Sylvia for the UFC Heavyweight Title. Couture is moving up to heavyweight, his original weight class.

Matt Hughes looks to get himself back on track after losing his title to Georges St. Pierre. Hughes' opponent will TUF 4 contestant Chris Lytle.

"TUF Killer" Jason MacDonald goes after his next TUF victim, this time a coach, in former UFC Middleweight champion Rich Franklin. Franklin is making his return here after recovering from a broken nose injury suffered from the knees of Anderson Silva at UFC 64. Franklin underwent surgery to repair his nose and had to wait a month until he could start breathing normally again to resume his training.

Renato "Babalu" Sobral aims to elevate himself back into title contention when he faces Jason Lambert. Lambert is coming off a loss to Rashad Evans at UFC 63 that snapped his eight-fight win streak.

Rich Franklin takin on Jason McDonald should be a good fight.....hes already beat two good fighters


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

didn't RANDY retire a month ago, sounds WWF to me



I love the UFC but I hope it doesnt get too commercialized, or "macho-maned" OHHHHHHH_YEAHHH <in worst Randy Savage Voice>


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Snap into a Slim Jim????


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

darn skippy 870 :beer: 
are you near WF 870 I am trying to figure out locations for you and Tator to deliver numbers once SB board is full


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Obviously Randy sees something in Tim Sylvia that every other heavy weight hasn't seen...a weakness. Randy has said that Tim isn't fighting like a champion now.

Many boxers have come out of retirement because of this.

The biggest issue is this. If Randy beats Tim, who is line next? Cro Cop? I just don't see Randy even lasting a minute with Cro Cop. You also have to add in Andre who is also in contension for the title. The Randy of 10 yrs ago, maybe.

IMHO the fight of Matt Hughes and Chris Lytle is crap. Matt vs Diego Sanchez or possibly Karo Parisian would have been a better card. I just don't think Chris deserves the opportunity to fight amongst the best in this weight division. Karo was supposed to fight Matt and it got postponed and has never happen since.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

what do you think of Jason Mcdonald and Rich Franklin....Franklin is an awsome striker but now hes takin on a guy who looks like hes goin down in the first round and still comes back with a suprise choke out....I admit I counted him out with the last two people and he suprised me......as far as Ed Herman being the first one he choked out I think Dana White is now thinkin twice about that contract....Ed Herman is a joke....thats another story.....ur right about the Hughes fight.....another last minute joke....alot of these "Tuff" guys I think are steppin up way to fast....there are a lot of other fight clubs out there where there are alot of people who are way more qualified


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

when are these fights scheduled???? may have to rent that one too, it isn't the upcoming PPV is it??? I didn't think that one had too many good fights on it. but I may be wrong

throw some info

Tator


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

dogdonthunt said:


> as far as Ed Herman being the first one he choked out I think Dana White is now thinkin twice about that contract....Ed Herman is a joke....


Did you watch Ed last week. Nice performance. I don't think he is a joke at all. Just needed to work the kinks out and I think we will see more of him later. I definitely think the public needs a rematch with Kendall.

The fight card listed above is scheduled for March at UFC 64. UFC 63 will be on PPV this Saturday. I am not getting it in because I think the fight card is really poor. Possibly look at the March fight...but will have to see.

Rumor is that Josh Koscheck is stating he gets a shot at Diego Sanchez with the winner getting a fight with GPS. GPS just signed a new contract stating he will fight another 6 fights with the UFC. Now if they can get him healthy again.

IMHO the UFC has done well in the past couple of months. There are some athletes in the 205, 170, and 155 class. I would like to see a little more depth in the 185 and heavyweight class though. Cro Cop is a good addition.

205 and 170 are going to be some tough classes.

205 weight class brings Liddel, Ortiz, Jardine, Evans, Rampage Jackson, Griffin and a few others that could end up being title fights. I believe Jackson has first rights to Liddel. After that I think Jardine or Evans should be next in line.

170 holds tight as well. Diego still undefeated (like Evans in 205) and you add in Koscheck, GPS, Matt Hughes, and a few stragglers and there are prime matchups in this weight class.

Personally I like Rich, but would love to see him get beat by the Athlete. For some reason that guy is just tough.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree with you, I'll be buying march UFC, this weekend doesn't sound too interesting.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

This weekend is nothing more than a publicity stunt for Dana White. Rampage and Cro Cop will embarrass their opponents and people have paid $$$$ for those seats.

I would also like to see larger fight cards. There are so many fighters in the UFC right now. You don't need all the big names, but if I came to Vegas for a UFC fight or ordered PPV, then start them at noon and run fights up until the big match ups in the evenings.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

start at noon??? holy moly, that's a long time until the main event, I don't think half the people I invite over would make it till then!!! :beer:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

if u live in GF and dont want to order the fight you can go to overtime bar(dagwoods) and watch it ...I heard on the radio there is no cover charge and no drink minnimum.....there is also another local fight in march at crookston....


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I thought Buffalo Wild Wings has the fights on as well. Maybe that has changed.

dogdon'thunt: Did you go to Crookston a couple of weeks ago?? If so, how was it?


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

no I didnt get to go....I am good friends with Butch whose also the promoter (for those of you not familiar with him he is usually the main event at the fights and is also the promoter for this area) I saw him out the night before the last one in crookston but was unable to make it....I already have seats for the next one however......if your going well have to meet up and Ill buy the first round.....always fun to watch live...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

is butch still fighting?????? my brother works with his dad, I've seen him fight a few times, haven't heard his name in a while

Tator


----------

